# Moon shots



## Alex111 (Apr 2, 2013)

Couple of photos from the last night. Not the best settings used for the camera, but .....
:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## dave81 (May 25, 2013)

What camera are you using ?


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

Lovely shots there.:-! What equipment did you use to get so close? I take it you used a telescope with camera mount?


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

Here is the best shot I could get of the moon. I used a canon 300mm lens with a 1.5x extender on my 600D.


----------



## Alex111 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have used only camera. Canon SX50 HS. Very very amazing zoom.
|>|>|>|>


----------



## dave81 (May 25, 2013)

Beautiful moon shots guys


----------



## Levelman (Oct 6, 2012)

Beautiful shots! We forget how awesome and other-worldly the moon is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex111 (Apr 2, 2013)

dave81 said:


> Beautiful moon shots guys





Levelman said:


> Beautiful shots! We forget how awesome and other-worldly the moon is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


|>|>|>|>


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

Alex111 said:


> I have used only camera. Canon SX50 HS. Very very amazing zoom.
> |>|>|>|>


Thanks for that. The zoom is really good.


----------



## OmegaBond (May 7, 2013)

Here is one of mine:


----------



## PROFINITY (Jun 13, 2013)

GREAT photo Omega!


----------



## Crooked Letta (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## dave81 (May 25, 2013)

this is what my iphone got me lol


----------



## Colombo.D (Mar 23, 2013)

Amazing!! Great pictures,,


----------



## Crooked Letta (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## OmegaBond (May 7, 2013)

PROFINITY said:


> GREAT photo Omega!


Thanks my friend!!!


----------



## Matt2006 (Aug 28, 2006)

I find they look better when it's not a full moon, that way you can see the shadows from the craters. Here's a couple that I've taken over the years. Canon 400mm 5.6L and either a Rebel XT, 40D, or 7D for the body (these are from 2009 so probably 40D). This forum software is friggin garbage. It won't let me hit enter after this line to properly space the images so.................................







...............................................................


----------



## Alex111 (Apr 2, 2013)

Very nice !!!!!


----------



## tatooist77 (Jun 19, 2013)

Gee, they were pretty, and remind me that I am a werewolf AAaaaaauuuuuuu.....


----------



## billyjean622 (Jun 20, 2013)

tatooist77 said:


> Gee, they were pretty, and remind me that I am a werewolf AAaaaaauuuuuuu.....


Hi Tatooist, uuyeeaahh? If you are a werewolf, then I'm the cute vampire on The Twilight Saga hahahaha


----------



## Crooked Letta (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Alex111 (Apr 2, 2013)

Great shots guys !


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

My country was covered in haze in June this year due to forest fires in the neighbouring country.
The colour you see here was quite close to the original at that time.









Another shot taken in 2011


----------



## billyjean622 (Jun 20, 2013)

I always hope to see the night to come for seeing those pictures above, how peaceful they are


----------



## Alex111 (Apr 2, 2013)

How did you captured that ? Amazing.


----------



## dewood (Jul 27, 2013)

OmegaBond said:


> Here is one of mine:
> 
> View attachment 1119542


That's amazing, I'm always trying to get pics of the moon, but my equipment sucks.


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Here is one from tonight
It looks like the moon is broken and this is what's left ...:-s


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

dewood said:


> That's amazing, I'm always trying to get pics of the moon, but my equipment sucks.


Might I ask what you have as equipment ?


----------



## dewood (Jul 27, 2013)

easyview said:


> Might I ask what you have as equipment ?


A decent Sony Alpha DSL-R with a cheap lens & broken tripod, lol.


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## VoltesV (Dec 27, 2011)

OmegaBond said:


> Here is one of mine:
> 
> View attachment 1119542


Now thats an awesome shot.


----------



## nin. (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice pictures everyone! Thanks for sharing.
I've always been fond of moon pictures. Here's one of the few I've taken, i think it's from last year.


Come on in by e n n e a, on Flickr


----------



## dtmartin46 (Aug 28, 2006)

moon shots are hard! I haven't mastered them yet but they are fun


----------



## serdeliuk (Aug 28, 2013)

Here is one of my shots.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Amazing, those are some crazy zooms.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Yesterday taken overlooking Mui Wo Harbour Hong Kong









[ credit & photo Nats ]


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

These pics were taken through my 8" Newtonian reflector. Eyepiece projection into an old Nikon Coolpix 900 series.














Clavius








Humorum








A real photo of a rare occultation of Saturn by the Moon.
No cheating.








Imbrium

Best regards,

Precise


----------



## gnuyork (Aug 3, 2010)

dtmartin46 said:


> moon shots are hard!


Indeed.


----------

